# My new ADF's



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This is Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, they're cute!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They are. :3


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I love ADFs....they're so cute!


----------

